# Engine Swapping



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

This guy said he put a 93 Skyline rb20det engine into a 91 240SX, is that possible, and what would have to be done for that to work?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Don't bother with a RB20DET...get at least a RB25DET.......


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

or an RB26DETT  

its been done before my a guy... you can find him on these forums.... 

go to the 240sx/Silvia discussion parts of this forum, and he has the pro's and con's about the swap and even has pictures and tutorials on his website


----------



## is_da_meth (Jun 5, 2003)

could a sr20 engine fit into a 02 sentra?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

RB20's have very poorly flowing heads, and 2 litres...I mean come on!....they are fine in stock form but once you start modding them you start wishing fairly quickly that you had something larger to playwith (There is no replacement for displacement) or something with much larger stock valves......


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

All depends on how much you want, 340 hp is quite easily attainable as found out by this guy http://homepages.tig.com.au/~robs/skyline_index.htm

J


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

just get the RB25DET. it offers many of the advantages of the RB26DETT, but is A LOT easier to get into a 240SX. and also its about half the price


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Or a RB30E with a RB25DE/RB25DET head......much more torque, much cheaper (well at least where I come from....got 2 in the shed! RB30E's....)

The SOHC RB30 head flows better than the DOHC RB20DET's head...the only advantage the RB20DET has is a more modern bottem end, and direct fire ignition (eg no dodgy dizzy, 6 coils)

How ever the RB25DET/RB25DE head kicks arse, While the RB26DETT head is even better......


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

is_da_meth said:


> *could a sr20 engine fit into a 02 sentra? *


Use one out of a Pulsar GTi-R. It'll still be FWD though...and why would you wanna stay RWD with an SR20? Thats why we have 240SXs for.

Yeah, I have an RB20 and I think its lacks power. I mean, its decent, but its no RB26.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

True, RB's are GREAT engines, my main beef with the RB20E,RB20DE,RB20DET is that they have to rev very hard to get anywhere.......


----------



## tom_922 (May 23, 2006)

Just wondering if an 1988 skyline R31 engine would fit into a 1984 300ZX, Can anyone help me out?


----------



## munna1 (May 9, 2006)

The RB20 is a good engine and many have done the swap. The RB25 is better again with more tuning potential


----------

